# Fleece for degus



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Posted on another forum but didn't get a very good answer, would it be possible to use fleece instead of shavings for my degus


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say no because all they will do is eat it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I used it for the ratties for a while , still do sometimes but I think goos are even worse chewers than rats so I probably wouldnt try it, are shavings ok for goos to use?


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

The thing is my cage is on top of a plastic base, and the metal parts of the cage sit inside, so the fleece would be secure. I may aswell stay on shavings then.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

paper, aubiose, fleece ive tried them all :lol: I use tiles now. Wipe clean and easy to sweep x


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> paper, aubiose, fleece ive tried them all :lol: I use tiles now. Wipe clean and easy to sweep x


I tried tiles on my top shelf as it's mesh and omg, I got so frustrated, I had to cut them down and I kept cutting them wrong so I use lino now, as for the bottom of the cage wouldn't that be a bit cold?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I tried tiles on my top shelf as it's mesh and omg, I got so frustrated, I had to cut them down and I kept cutting them wrong so I use lino now, as for the bottom of the cage wouldn't that be a bit cold?


Don't think it would be so good on shelves etc but on the floor its fine. Its cold for them in the summer which is great for them to sit on and the winter they have enough levels/hammocks etc to be up off the floor anyway but you could put lino over it or shavings x


----------

